# what filter to get????



## bmatt8 (Nov 8, 2004)

i am gonna have to get a bigger tank for my rbp. is it worth it to get a canister filter for a 75 gallon tank. let me know what you guys think. im new to all this. also i want one that i wont have to clean a lot, cause i am lazy.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

if your lazy p's are not a good fish of choice not sure on canister filter though i have a emp400 and a cascade 200 on a 55 i got like ive got like 6 times turnover per hour and i have crystal clear water just make sure turnover ratio is like 4+ the tank contents per hour and u will be fine 
but p's are alot of work good luck
peace


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I say HOB filter.


----------



## buette (May 12, 2004)

hello 
i´m using 2 eheim cannister for my 136gallon tank
bought me a 3rd one


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I prefer canisters made by Eheim: I use them on all my tanks.

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> I prefer canisters made by Eheim: I use them on all my tanks.
> *_Moved to Equipment Questions_*
> [snapback]811100[/snapback]​


thats what i use for both mine








eheim all the way


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

how many p's do you have? if it's 1 rbp that's going into that 75g, you can afford to be a little lazier than the average hobbyist.. but you can't be that lazy. you should still do water changes once every other week. just make sure you don't leave any food in the water for more than 15 minutes. and feed foods that don't break apart or bleed much into the water, like shrimp.

i would never suggest a powerfilter to someone that is lazy. i don't like them much and i would rather spend the extra money to get something that is more efficient and quieter. i have a fluval and i have two eheims, and they all keep my water clear. i don't have complaints on either brand and think either will be fine, based on your budget. the eheim is built better though, but i've had all 3 for a few years now. my fluval is a 303 and it still works great (they've since made a 4th generation version, the 304).


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I prefer canisters made by Eheim: I use them on all my tanks.
> *_Moved to Equipment Questions_*
> [snapback]811100[/snapback]​


Eheims are well worth the money! I haven't had any problems with mine.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i think a combonation of power filters and cannisters is best...

so for a 75 a emp400 (or penguin 330 to save $) and an xp3


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

eheim.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Some people don't realize an AC500 holds just as much media and water as some canister filters.

"The AquaClear filters combine the best of corner filters with the best of power filters. They are capacious, holding large amounts of media. The media can be customized so that you can run - or not run - anything you choose. Since you can choose washable media (sponges, etc.) in theAquaClear, the cost of a year's operation of the AquaClear can be reduce to&#8230; zero. Another distinct advantage of the AquaClear filters is that the motors are detachable and replaceable. Thus, in the unlikely event that you should experience a motor failure (a very rare event), you can replace the motor on the AquaClear filter. You cannot do this with the Emperor, the Penguin or the AquaTech filters. Motors are also replaceable on the Whisper and AquaMaster filters."

"Some filters offer flow rate controls; others do not. Flow rate is controllable on the Emperor, the AquaClear, and the Whisper filters. Flow rate is not controllable with the Regent/AquaTech, the AquaMaster, the Penguin, nor any canister filter."

The ac500 holds 4.2 liters of media. Thats hard to look away from.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bringing this one back from the dead because I like what he ^ had to say and would like to see a response from you guys and gals.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Get both. Power and canister...

Save money on the canister and get a Fluval, for a power filter, get an Emperor 400.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

thinkin of what to get for a 125 im saving for. I dont have experience with anything other than power filters. And that message there didnt gimme much reason to go to anything else. Looks like the aquamaster 400 is a good one too.


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Fido said:


> Some people don't realize an AC500 holds just as much media and water as some canister filters.
> 
> "The AquaClear filters combine the best of corner filters with the best of power filters. They are capacious, holding large amounts of media. The media can be customized so that you can run - or not run - anything you choose. Since you can choose washable media (sponges, etc.) in theAquaClear, the cost of a year's operation of the AquaClear can be reduce to&#8230; zero. Another distinct advantage of the AquaClear filters is that the motors are detachable and replaceable. Thus, in the unlikely event that you should experience a motor failure (a very rare event), you can replace the motor on the AquaClear filter. You cannot do this with the Emperor, the Penguin or the AquaTech filters. Motors are also replaceable on the Whisper and AquaMaster filters."
> 
> ...


I love my AC500's


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

icedizzle said:


> I love my AC500's
> [snapback]962672[/snapback]​


They work well but add so much noise in your tank. Put your ear to a tank with an AC 500 running.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

Noise isnt really an issue for me, i have both my tanks in my bedrom and will have 3 eventually. I love my ac500s. You can just pack them full of media and forget about them. And intial cost is so much lower. If they are rated for the same size tank, and hold close eo the same media. Then what is really the advantage for the canister?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mattd46612 said:


> Noise isnt really an issue for me, i have both my tanks in my bedrom and will have 3 eventually. I love my ac500s. You can just pack them full of media and forget about them. And intial cost is so much lower. If they are rated for the same size tank, and hold close eo the same media. Then what is really the advantage for the canister?
> [snapback]962715[/snapback]​


Honestly I think you should consider one of each, both with high turnover rates.

That way, you are cocovered if one dies, until you can replace the dead on.

Redundancy rules......


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with the doctor. I have one of each, an HOB and a canister and I think that it provides a good mix of the two.


----------



## mattd46612 (Mar 8, 2005)

The DIY wet/dry filter in the post with the 300gallon plywood looks awesome. But still performance/price wise I just dont think I could leave the AC500s. For the price of most canisters I could have 3 ACs packed with media and probably clearer water.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

i say get any suitable powerfilter and a smaller wet/dry filter. right now i have a 20gallon wet/dry filter along with a fluval 404 canister and a emp 280 on my 55 gallon. i can take the emp off but there's no real point, cause i have nowhere else to put it. but to answer your original question: i'd get a canister filter doable for a 75gallon like the one's mentioned above by other members. good luck to ya!


----------

